# Help 288,289,4552,4553



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Below is a list of Legislators that we need to have contacted about SB 288 and 289 & HB 4552 and 4553 please contact them and let them know how important these bills are to the sportsmen and sportswomen of our great state. Anyone who knows someone living in these areas please contact your friends and encourage them to call their legislators we need support. We would appreciate it if you would respond with their replies so we all know where they stand.

Rep. Mike McCready (District 40), Bloomfield Hills, 517-373-8670
Rep. Martin Howrylak  (District 41),Troy, 517-373-1783 
Rep. Frank Foster (District 107), Petoskey, 517-373-2629
Rep. Jeff Farrington  (District 30),Utica, 517-373-7768
Rep. Gail Haines  (District 43) Lake Angelus, 517-373-0615
Rep. Klint Kesto  (District 39), Commerce Twsp., 517-373-1799
Rep. Bill Rogers (District 42), Brighton, 517-373-1784
Rep. Paul Muxlow (District 83), Brown City, 517-373-0835
Rep. Margaret OBrien (District 61), Portage, 517-373-1774
Rep. Earl Poleski (District 64), Jackson, 517-373-1795
Rep. Dave Pagel (District 78) Berrien Springs, 517-373-1796
Rep. Terry Brown (District 84), Pigeon- thumb area, 517-373-0476
Rep. Paul Clemente (District 14), Lincoln Park, 517-373-0140
Rep. Charles Brunner (District 96), Bay City, 517-373-0158
Rep. Bill LaVoy (District 17), Monroe, 517-373-1530
Rep. Jim Ananich (District 49), Flint, 517-373-7515
Rep. Pam Faris (District 48), Clio, 517-373-7557
Rep. Scott Dianda (District 110), Calumet, 517-373-0850
Rep. Charles Smiley (District 50), Burton, 517-373-3906
Rep. Brandon Dillon (District 75), Grand Rapids, 517-373-2668
Rep. Tom Cochran (District 67), Mason, 517-373-0587

Thanks


----------



## michiganoutside (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you Dale! 

I've called my reps. This is literally our one shot to make sure out-of-state anti-hunters can't use misleading ads to trump sound science and take away Michigan hunting rights. 

The hunters, anglers and trappers in our state sometimes get side-tracked fighting amongst our ourselves. Now is not the time for that! Let's circle the wagons, make the calls, kick HSUS's ass, and pass these bills! Then we can go back to arguing over the finer points of DNR regs. 

Tell your reps to support the right to hunt, fish and trap and pass SB 288, 289, HB 4552 and 4553!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Called my reps, seems that some are opposed due to the million dollar appropriations attached to it. So phone calls are going to be important to get the support for these bills.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

micooner said:


> Called my reps, seems that some are opposed due to the million dollar appropriations attached to it. So phone calls are going to be important to get the support for these bills.


You are exactly right we have to keep the pressure on. Do not hesitate to reconnect in a few days and ask if their position has changed. This would be a slam dunk without the appropriation but that would not get us where we need to be. The bottom line is that we do not need people from out of state telling us what we should be doing.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

michiganoutside said:


> Thank you Dale!
> 
> I've called my reps. This is literally our one shot to make sure out-of-state anti-hunters can't use misleading ads to trump sound science and take away Michigan hunting rights.
> 
> ...


 Extremely well put!

John


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Senate bill 288 passed the Senate with a vote of 25 to 11. unfortunately the appropriations were removed. However the battle is not over. Now it's time to really put the pressure on the House.

Make your calls and send your emails!

John


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Senate bill 288 passed the Senate with a vote of 25 to 11. unfortunately the appropriations were removed. However the battle is not over. Now it's time to really put the pressure on the House.
> 
> Make your calls and send your emails!
> 
> John


I just wrote my state rep again. I'm trying to find out how my state senator voted but can't find that information. Any ideas? Or is it too early for tha information?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ggb said:


> I just wrote my state rep again. I'm trying to find out how my state senator voted but can't find that information. Any ideas? Or is it too early for tha information?


Call your senators office, I just did, to express my angst on the funding being removed. This bill in the form it passed will do nothing to protect MI from out of state anti hunting interests...


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> This bill in the form it passed will do nothing to protect MI from out of state anti hunting interests...


I think that's an overstatement. It's not "do nothing." It's "open to attack."

Removing the appropriation means the anti's can challenge this bill with a ballot referendum. They'll have to recollect signatures and get out the anti vote. You can bet your butt they'll sell this bill as "open season on wolves/doves." 

Fortunately, the wording on the ballot won't mention wolves or doves. It may say something about Scientific Management or delegating authority to the NRC.

We'll need to rely on the goodwill of nonhunters -- the same ones who approved Proposal G -- to make this thing stick.

If the antis can successfully smear it, we're screwed.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> I think that's an overstatement. It's not "do nothing." It's "open to attack."
> 
> Removing the appropriation means the anti's can challenge this bill with a ballot referendum. They'll have to recollect signatures and get out the anti vote. You can bet your butt they'll sell this bill as "open season on wolves/doves."
> 
> ...


We are are screwed, I'm not usually a glass half empty guy, but what they did today did nothing for us...


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> I think that's an overstatement. It's not "do nothing." It's "open to attack."
> 
> Removing the appropriation means the anti's can challenge this bill with a ballot referendum. They'll have to recollect signatures and get out the anti vote. You can bet your butt they'll sell this bill as "open season on wolves/doves."
> 
> ...


One thing that many might not realize is that as much as $20,000,000 was spent on a Referendum in the last election. These bills are being apposed by out of state groups for the most part. If we can not turn this around I hope people have vary deep pockets.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> We are are screwed, I'm not usually a glass half empty guy, but what they did today did nothing for us...


Not over yet, the fat lady has not sung.we all need to stay on the house members to pass this.Its a cheep phone call folks, e-mail do what you can, just dont quit.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Spartan88 said:


> We are are screwed, I'm not usually a glass half empty guy, but what they did today did nothing for us...


Sorry, Spartan but I have to disagree. The bill as amended by the Senate prevents the NRC from authorizing a dove hunt and it is no longer ballot proof because the appropriations were removed.

Other than that we got what we asked for.

I'm not sure what the bill would do related to the wolf ballot initiative. That would depend on the wording of that goes. on the ballot. If the bill passes into law as the Senate passed it today the NRC would have the ability to designate any species as game with the exception of the doves. Since I believe actions of the NRC are not subject to the ballot, I would think the HSUS would have to attack this law specifically and try to get the authorization for the NRC to designate game species taken away by the voters. That would be some interesting discussions because they're already directed by proposal G to follow the best available science. They are also bipartisan so a Democrat vs Republican argument wouldn't carry any water.

Progress was made today.

The MUCC is looking into other ways to strengthen the protections we had hoped to get from this bill. We need to keep pushing the House and eventually the Governor.

If we had gotten the appropriations and it passed into law the war would pretty much be won- at least on wolves. However just because the appropriations were removed does not mean we did not win a battle today.

We need to keep fighting!

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

While I am disappointed that no slam dunk was achieved today, I completely agree that we are not looking at defeat either. There is a saying right now with many that,"As goes the House, will go the will of the popular vote." So, with that prediction we shall have to ACTIVELY wait to see how it turns out. However, quietly wait I will not! 

I know my job as it has been laid out since before proposal G was passed. My job is to ACTIVELY fight for educating the 80% of non hunting populous how important a role hunting and trapping serves in our outdoors. It has no current workable substitution in managing wildlife, none! This fact does not make it a right, but rather an obligation of the conscientious and our duty as stewards of our forefathers conservation efforts. If I cannot and do not work to explain to the other owners of the wildlife within our communities that it is not only necessary but mandatory, I do not deserve the priveledge of the sports I hold so dear. It is not my Senator's job, neighbor's job, or my associations job, it is mine and mine alone to lose. Whether I am allowed to continue to hunt or trap freely as I want, at least I will be able to say it wasn't because I didn't earn it.

Has everyone else earned this priveledge this week? I believe many have. I hope we can keep this up for the weeks ahead.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Spartan88 said:


> Call your senators office, I just did, to express my angst on the funding being removed. This bill in the form it passed will do nothing to protect MI from out of state anti hunting interests...


I wrote my state rep, since the Senate already voted. I'll call my senator's office tomorrow to see how he voted.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here you go:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(2p...2014/Journal/Senate/pdf/2013-SJ-04-25-037.pdf

Pages 13-15 will tell you how the Senate voted on SB288 and SB289. "My" Socialist Senator opposed both. Seem like most of the Dems did. I don't know who I'll be supporting in the next State Senate race but at least I know who I'll be actively opposing....


John


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

That second and fourth ones are HUGE. Basically if all yes were on a referendum before 2015, the NRC can still designate. Same as for doves. Which means they'd have to get doves and wolves on the ballot again after 2015. 

So this is a small battle victory as if basically guarantees a wolves hunting season for 2013 and 2014 should the NRC see fit. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Doc I deleted my previous post because I missed this:



> Substitute offered in the Senate on April 25, 2013, to adopt a version of the bill that does not include a modest appropriation intended to make it "referendum-proof," and which prohibits the commission from designating mourning doves as a game species. The substitute passed by voice vote in the Senate on April 25, 2013.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's what I deleted:



> Amendment offered by Sen. Rebekah Warren (D) on April 25, 2013, to prohibit the commission from designating the mourning dove as a huntable game species. The amendment failed 12 to 24 in the Senate on April 25, 2013.
> Who Voted "Yes" and Who Voted "No"
> 
> Amendment offered by Sen. Morris Hood, III (D) on April 25, 2013, to require a statewide referendum on the bill. The amendment failed 11 to 25 in the Senate on April 25, 2013.
> ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> Doc I deleted my previous post because I missed this:


Well, that most certainly sucks.

Live from the stand...


----------

